# New Music



## skunkbudz420 (Jun 25, 2010)

i need some new music if anyone knows of some good music any kind. let me know and ill get back to u to let u know if i have it or not thanks .


----------



## skunkbudz420 (Jun 25, 2010)

no one can give me a band or artist


----------



## dam612 (Jun 25, 2010)

hmmm idk at the moment im too high to think of something new, i actually hate new music, its a disgrace to old more thoughtful music. Im ina dre mood atm listening to some of the chronic, Monay by dre and king T. G funk for the soul


----------



## skunkbudz420 (Jun 26, 2010)

new / old any thing i tierd of all this new hip hop i need real music. but thanks man ill check it out..


----------



## rucca (Jun 26, 2010)

Dubstep!
http://www.mediafire.com/?hnlwyxjmlzx
start with that!


----------



## dam612 (Jun 26, 2010)

rucca said:


> Dubstep!
> http://www.mediafire.com/?hnlwyxjmlzx
> start with that!


Haha mah dude thats some crazy ass shit. Its like a robot rap battle. And you could put that duke nukem clip in anything and ide be awesome


----------



## dam612 (Jun 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;DRdMHbzjrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRdMHbzjrlU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## rucca (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah I liked rap but it just got boring, so that is all I listen to now... there is so much and the ratio of good songs to bad ones is much better than other music... maybe that just cuz I like it best? Dunno... 

Here are some more goodies:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ymnm3wmyngd
http://www.mediafire.com/?2dmnwne1zqt
http://www.mediafire.com/?oay5eyfjmtm


----------



## thatguy830 (Jun 26, 2010)

ummm if u look up this guy called doc ahk he was featured in high times unsigned artists u can find him on myspace facebook....etc 
um also kid cudi 
pharrell 
N*E*R*D
biggie is always good to listen to
matt costa 
need more just hit me up


----------



## skunkbudz420 (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks all check em out.


----------



## KushLoud (Jun 27, 2010)

right now 8-Ball&MJG, and the new Rick Ross is right, i think its called albert anastasia.


----------



## rifyraina (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is some fresh music of 2010,
Sade, 'Soldier of Love
Transference
Crosswalk Stereo
Stay Close
Real Life
Swim


----------



## The Potologist (Jun 28, 2010)

Im not really sure what sort of music you are into but I thought I would let you know that my very dear friend Jack Johnson has just released another album in Hawaii. Name of the album is Into the Sea and it went straight to number one and hasnt budged yet so I would certianly recommend that for ya and a nice big marley to chill out with some really mind blowingly awesome music from one of Hawaii's very very best. FIRE IN DA HOLE


----------



## skunkbudz420 (Jun 28, 2010)

im likein all the music sick new tune for me thanks guys for the help.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2010)

The paranoia is in bloom,
The PR, the transmissions, will resume,
They'll try to push drugs to keep us all dumbed down,
And hope that we will never see the truth around,
SO COME&#65279; ON! 

Another promise, another scene,Another package not to keep us trapped in greed,
With all&#65279; the green belts wrapped around our minds,
And endless red tape to keep the truth confined,
SO COME ON!


They will not force us,
They will stop degrading us,
They will not control us,
And we will&#65279; be victorious!

SO COME ON!

Interchanging mind-control,
Come, let the revolution take its toll,
If you could flick a switch and open your third eye,
You'd see that we should never be afraid to die,
SO COME ON!

Rise up and take the power back,
It's time that the fat cats had a heart attack,
You know that their time's&#65279; coming to an end,
We have to unify and watch our flag ascend! 
SO COME ON!


They will not force us,
They will stop degrading us,
They will not control us,
And we will be victorious!

SO&#65279; COME ON!


OI! OI! OI! OI!

(Solo begins to play)

OI! OI! OI! OI!

(Solo continues)

OI! OI! OI! OI!

(Solo continues)


They will not force us,
They will stop degrading us,
They will not control us,
And we will be victorious!
SO COME ON!

(Synth begins to play)

OI! OI! OI! OI!

Peace
doublejj

[video=youtube;w8KQmps-Sog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Jul 1, 2010)

just copped some tickets to jay and em at yankee stadium, shit should be off the chain


----------



## cjishigh (Jul 1, 2010)

Kottonmouth kings


----------

